# when do you know when to use epdm,tpo or modified on a commercial roof?



## mitlojames (Oct 24, 2013)

The title says all



http://jmroofing.com


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Depends on foot traffic most of the time, that and how much they are willing to spend. Lots of foot traffic BUR is the way to go, or EPDM with a lot of walk ways pads but that quickly adds up. 

Little roof traffic, EPDM.

TPO and PVC foot traffic is a concern in the winter. 

PVC and in some cases TPO on food service buildings.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

When you say BUR do you mean torch on? around here BUR (Built Up Roofing) means tar and gravel which is almost never installed anymore.


----------



## FL Roofer (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm guessing he means any type of modified. Heavy foot traffic I would go with a torch down or even mop modified BUR if you guys do that. If not too much traffic I would go with a 60 mil TPO with walk pads to the AC units etc. 

I like doing a modified roof on smaller jobs. The details on TPO slow my jobs down a lot for small roofs. The modified seems to go much quicker, even with good TPO welders. On a larger job, the TPO is faster and looks better with the larger field sheets.


----------



## concord-painting (Jan 20, 2014)

It also nice to have such discussion boards where you can find useful information over discussion boards.


----------

